# Middleton Knives?



## mateo (Nov 20, 2011)

I ran across this knife maker... I'd never head of them before this? Anyone here have experience with this maker?

http://middletonmadeknives.bigcartel.com/

They look interesting... especially the santoku :eyebrow:

I will say that having a backdrop for the knife photos of out of temper chocolate looks neat, it's like nails a chalk-board for me :shocked3:


----------



## mano (Nov 20, 2011)

No: Name of maker
Address
Phone #
Description of steel

No information at all. Just send $720 by Paypal for a 10" Damascus Chef Knife.

The backdrop is least of any concerns.

Edited to add: Here's his web site http://middletonmadeknives.com/index.htm

To a large extent it's just a man, fire and his hammer. Fascinating and while I'm not sure what to think (he knows he making "Japanese style knives" he struggles with the word gyuto.) I respect his effort.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Look nice to me!

-AJ


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 20, 2011)

Saggy handles...puts you hand in an awkwark position at rest.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 20, 2011)

I REALLY like this one:






-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 20, 2011)

Where you at Quintin?! I know you are/have been around here somewhere. Those knives don't look like that on accident! Kramer, Rader, Hucks...I think "Harner" is lost in there somewhere.

The are surprisingly nicely profiled, but the grinds look suspicious, especially at that cost. Plus if you cant see irregularity/issues in the grind in a product photo....it's disconcerting.

*edit* just watched the video. I think he really should show up here! He seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 20, 2011)

He has a very nice website, and I liked the video.


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 20, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Where you at Quintin?! I know you are/have been around here somewhere. Those knives don't look like that on accident! Kramer, Rader, Hucks...I think "Harner" is lost in there somewhere.
> 
> The are surprisingly nicely profiled, but the grinds look suspicious, especially at that cost. Plus if you cant see irregularity/issues in the grind in a product photo....it's disconcerting.
> 
> *edit* just watched the video. I think he really should show up here! He seems like a cool guy.




Did you mean can see irregularity/issues in the grind? The knives look good to me,and the prices are pretty good too.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 20, 2011)

I see one knife, in particular that I'd love to own. I think his stuff looks good. 
Maybe I missed it, but what kind of steel does he use?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 20, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Did you mean can see irregularity/issues in the grind? The knives look good to me,and the prices are pretty good too.



eh, this one looks funny to me. Like weirdly thick.
http://middletonmadeknives.bigcartel.com/product/10-chef-knife


----------



## Salem Straub (Nov 21, 2011)

Actually, the grinding on the knife posted above doesn't look too hot to me... nice overall package, though.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmm. Seems like a cool guy. I'd be up for a passaround but at this point, I'm too heavily invested in the knifemakers on this board. I think there's some good talent here and I don't see a compelling reason to go with this fellow.


----------



## Salem Straub (Nov 21, 2011)

Having just been to his website, there are some nice looking knives there, the grinds on several of which look pretty good on screen. 
The santoku is pretty odd... I do like some of his materials choices.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2011)

Does nothing for me. IMHO pretty amateur looking. For that kind of money, it better come with a happy ending.


----------



## tgraypots (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a of of respect and admiration for anyone who is trying to make it as an American hand craftsman, no matter the economy, but especially in an economy like this one. I'd love to sit down at a table of shrimp and grits and fried okra with him and talk story. It appears that he is dialed in to some pretty knowledgeable folks who have advised him, and I'm hopeful his knives will improve to a point where he is, one day, in Kramer's league. His neck of the woods is full of good cooks and fine craftsmen, and I would think he is already getting the feedback and encouragement from his friends and neighbors to keep on keeping on. Kudos to Quintin Middleton!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, I applaud any person who sets about learning a craft and dedicating themselves to a passion such as bladesmithing. He is only 25 and started making knives in 2003 according to his site. That means he started getting the knifemaking bug when he was in his late teens. A lot of us (myself included) probably spent our teen years doing something a lot less worthwhile.

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 21, 2011)

Facebook page here:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001817841937


----------

